# Check out these machines I got for FREE. 16" lathe, massive bandsaw, power hacksaw



## strantor (Nov 16, 2012)

I got 3 awesome machines for free. My generous benefactor is the honorable dfletch from this forum, and I got these in response to his post here :http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/9450-Free-machines). Having never seen the machines, I just rented a trailer and drove up there ASAP to snatch them up. Pics to follow, but first an apology: It's a hassle for me to post pics now since my router decided to block this site. I can only access it on my phone or via a tunnel proxy site. Tunnel proxy kills the forum upload script so I have to host from photobucket and post links back here. The tunnel proxy also erases my carriage returns, so this will end up as one giant paragraph.First up, The power hacksaw. It's an excelsior 2-A, I estimate it's older than 1930, probably closer to 1900. Just a layman's guess from looking at the design. If anybody knows better, or knows anything at all about it, let me know.
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
. Doug said it works, but is super worn out. It fell over while being loaded and now the main sheave is cracked and will need to be replaced, along with all the bushings. I really like thing. I am going to do a full restore on it, sandblast, paint, the whole 9 yards.Next, the bandsaw. I can't find a model number on it anywhere, and the only reason I know it's a Forte brand is because it says to "only replace with quality Forte brand blades." It weighs probably 500lbs or more. it's missing a gear, but otherwise I don't see anything preventing it from running. Nothing froze up, bearings good. It has a cutting fluid tank and pump. I (again, layman) estimate it's 1970's vintage. Again, if anybody knows anything about this machine, I would appreciate the info. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 And finally, the Lathe. This is an Imperial brand lathe, made in Italy. I measured 8.5 inches from center of the headstock to the ways, so I guess that makes it a 17" swing. It's about 9ft long. Nameplate on the motor says 1953. I have no idea what the model# is, cannot find one anywhere on the lathe. The tailstock that came with it is not the correct tailstock, but can be made to work; it is facing the wrong direction and 1/2" too low. I cannot find anything on the internet about this lathe, and I have only seen one other person on the internet that has one (metal lathe of this brand, much less model), and he also cannot find any information on it. Doug also found zero information. It has a taper attachment, 3 jaw, and 4 jaw chucks. It is missing a gear, the motor is burnt up, and the control wiring is missing. Missing the slide that the tool post bolts to. got lots of surface rust, and QC gear handle is broken off. The electrical portion should be a breeze for me, but this will be the most extensive and challenging mechanical project I have ever attempted. I don't know the extent of it, as I have not really looked at other than loading and unloading it. and once more, if anybody has information, I'm greatly appreciative. Here's some pics:
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Here's some pics of the loading and unloading process. It took 8 hours for me to unload it with an engine hoist and a comealong jack. I don't know how much this lathe weighs, but I estimate it weighs at least as much as my truck (~4000lbs). Doug's forklift stalled out a few times trying to put it on the trailer.Leaving Doug's shop:
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
arriving at my home:
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
lifting the lathe up one end a time with the engine hoist to get 4X4" pine skids under it:
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Skids done. The upright 4X4's are less to support the bed and more to prevent the skids from splitting when it gets high centered on a roller pipe.:
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Like shown in this pic:
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
I put 1" pipe under the skids and jacked the lathe back toward the end of the trailer until it passed the center of gravity, where the trailer wanted to tilt back. Then I strapped the lathe down and let the trailer tilt. From there, I took my comealong jack to the front of the trailer and used it in reverse, to control the descent of the lathe. My comealong onyl takes up/releases about 3 feet, so I had to keep stopping, strapping down the lathe, and resetting the comealong.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Finally got all 3 of these beasts into the garage around midnight.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Thanks for looking, and thanks for any info you might be able to provide!


----------



## Hawkeye (Nov 16, 2012)

Nicely wrestled. It's always worth planning ahead like that so nothing gets away from you.

Maybe, in the absence of specific information about the lathe, you should consider it a build more than a restoration. In a build, you would be starting with plans or possibly castings, and doing all the work from there.  You already have the castings and most of the parts. Some steps are already done. If you can't find historical info on some part of the build, feel free to invent.


----------



## Metalmann (Nov 16, 2012)

Very nice haul. You'll have fun working on those.


----------



## 8ntsane (Nov 17, 2012)

Nice Score, Congrats:thumbzup::thumbzup:


----------



## Tamper84 (Nov 17, 2012)

Very cool score!!!!!


----------



## Pitchfire (Nov 26, 2012)

Love the AK Railroad plaque. Nice haul.


----------



## Dave Smith (May 1, 2013)

Strantor--a large shop, a good truck and trailer, and some good timing can produce some very inexpensive projects.  you have your fun ready to go now.--good find--      Dave


----------

